# HUGE !!! Lots of reloading stuff for sale.



## Duck (Dec 31, 2006)

ALL ITEMS SOLD PENDING FUNDS!!!



357 Magnum Brass Appx. 700
9mm Brass Appx. 750
38 Special Brass Appx. 2000 ++ ( 12x9x6 box almost full)
7mm Remington Mag. Brass 120
30-30 Winchester Brass 15
Brass is various headstamps some once fired, some more.

Lee Reloading Kit
Lee 38 Special and 357 Magnum Dies
Lee 7mm Remington Magnum Dies
Lee 30-30 Winchester Dies

RCBS Primer Tray
RCBS Uniflow Powder Measure
RCBS Case Lube Pad
RCBS Case Lube
RCBS 505 Powder Scale

Forrester Case Trimmer
Speer Reloading Manual

First $400.00 takes it all. $20.00 postage. Will not separate at this time. [email protected]

1-17-06 -- PRICE DROPPED TO $250.00 plus $20.00 shipping.

I took a photo of it and can e-mail it if you need it......Paul


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 31, 2006)

pmail sent


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2007)

duck--sell the 7 m/m brass??? oly


----------



## Duck (Jan 17, 2007)

Price dropped to $250.00 + $20 Shipping, also throwing in a few hundred primers. I have to make room in the garage!!!

No press, but they can be bought on e-bay for less than $50.00

SOLD PENDING FUNDS!!!!


----------

